# Pics of Martial Arts Icons



## kittybreed (Jul 15, 2008)

I was lucky enough to be at the 2008 MA SuperShow in Orlando and got a few pics of well-known martial artists. Thought I'd share.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice pics.


----------



## ShuriLeopard (Jul 15, 2008)

Very cool.  I considered going, but just didn't have the time.  Looks like it was fun.


----------



## kittybreed (Jul 17, 2008)

We went because it was in our backyard. Next year it will be in Los Vegas.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ShuriLeopard (Jul 18, 2008)

kittybreed said:


> We went because it was in our backyard. Next year it will be in Los Vegas.


 That's why I was considering.  I'm down in Sarasota.  Hope I don't regret it cause there's no way I'm flying to Vegas for it.


----------



## kittybreed (Jul 18, 2008)

We are planning on going next year. I felt as you do but once I experienced it I changed my mind.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you for sharing those pics


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 22, 2008)

That is very cool.  I wish they woudl do something like that in Dallas, TX where I am


----------



## kittybreed (Aug 13, 2008)

Next year it's in Los Vegas if that helps. =]


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 13, 2008)

Hold it! HOLD IT! 

Now you know you just can't have a MA-Legend gathering without Chuck and Bruce!!! :uhyeah: 



:wink1:


----------



## Twin Fist (Aug 15, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> That is very cool.  I wish they woudl do something like that in Dallas, TX where I am




You are in Dallas? cool, there are several texans on the boards here, Terry and myself, I am in Nacogdoches, Terry is in Arlington. We will all have to get together sometime.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 15, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> You are in Dallas? cool, there are several texans on the boards here, Terry and myself, I am in Nacogdoches, Terry is in Arlington. We will all have to get together sometime.




Indeed that would be cool.  I am technically in Plano, and I think Arlington is about 45-50 minutes away.  I have only been living here for 2 years though,  thankfully I have a GPS.  I feel bad for spamming in this thread , but what styles do you both study ? I have noyl been back into MA for about 4 months now , but studied Shaolin Kenpo for almost 3 years. ( Over 10 years ago though) heh.

P.S. Nagodoches is a haul !!!! What is that over 3 hours to Plano ?  Or at least a couple.  Its in the middle of nowhere


----------

